# Bow alignment with BT release in relation to Index release



## On My Way (Dec 26, 2007)

Learning BT shooting by practicing with my string bow and genius bow with a Just B Cuz release. Shooting blank bale, learning new process and being patient. I shoot a MR7 bow with a Like Mike release and bow and I shoot well however, when I pull back with the Just B Cuz release nothing lines up correctly. I know the Just B Cuz release is next to my chin and the Like Mike release is not adjacent to my chin. So alignment is not there.... Any suggestions to making this alignment the same whereas I can use both releases on the MR7. thanks js


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The releases are very different. It will be difficult to shorten the Like Mike enough to achieve the same alignment.

You will probably be ahead if you pick one type of release and set up your bow for that release only. It's also a good excuse to buy a backup release.

Allen


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, I have the same thing happen when I go from my index finger to my hinge. They just don't line up the same... no matter what I try.
The only thing I can do to make it work is sight in for the release I'm using.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Not to hijack, but Shoe...have you ever taken you hinge hunting?

I do the same as you, but am getting tired of changing peep and sights....took the hinge into the timber yesterday and it worked great on a shuffling squirrel, I just kept my eyes locked on his head and executed aggressively.

Pretty sure I'm going to hunt with it when our late season opens back up. Just have to watch loosing it.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

slicer said:


> Not to hijack, but Shoe...have you ever taken you hinge hunting?
> 
> I do the same as you, but am getting tired of changing peep and sights....took the hinge into the timber yesterday and it worked great on a shuffling squirrel, I just kept my eyes locked on his head and executed aggressively.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm going to hunt with it when our late season opens back up. Just have to watch loosing it.


I haven't tried hunting with a hinge. I'm sure it would work just fine in 99% of the situations... but, it's that 1% I worry about.
My hinge is a rope hook-up... pretty slow for hunting.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine don't line up the same either. I've had to change my anchor point. That was for the better anyway, the new anchor is just a hair more comfortable.


----------

